# Wing Chun in NYC



## Kittan Bachika (May 26, 2010)

What are the best Wing Chun Schools in Manhattan?
Might be in that area for th next couple of months and thinking about learning something new.


----------



## CRCAVirginia (May 27, 2010)

Go Here...


----------



## Domino (May 27, 2010)

Closest I can find is New Jersey lol

New Jersey
                        		Institute of Defensive Methods
					Classes located at:
					451-1st Street, Hoboken

Cesar Olavarria
cesar@idmnj.com


----------



## wushuguy (May 27, 2010)

I believe they have Wing Chun in NYC, try fighthouse.com for location and times if they still have wing chun. not sure what lineage it is or if it matters.


----------



## rizzo (Jun 4, 2010)

Also looking for affordable Wing Chun schools in  the area. Too many to sort through and also looking for affordable as I'd like  to also keep training some BJJ as well. Both can get very expensive in the new  york city area.

I have heard that Fighthouse has both BJJ and TWC and  they do a lot of cross training with other styles and spar a lot there. I've  also heard that there are some EBMAS guys that also train in BJJ and kickboxing  in the area. I've also heard the sifu chow and sifu grados cross train and spar  quite a bit.

I've looked into LT's school but i've heard it can get  expensive to learn the more advanced forms with all the fees and, that is a bit  of kung fu kool-aid from some other guys i used to train VT with. Also, i'd like  to try to avoid traditional wing chun schools that don't progress the system.  Nothing against tradition, but I'm looking for more a progressive in-fighting  system.

In short, i would (in an ideal world) find a place that offers  both WC and BJJ that are affordable and where the WC does some sparring with  each other and other styles regularly. Or at least doesn't forbid from training  with other styles. 

Suggestions? Thoughts? Places to  avoid?
Ryan

*Keep in mind that i'm looking for affordable.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2010)

I do not know anything about any of these but Many are in Manhattan


----------



## geezer (Jun 6, 2010)

rizzo said:


> I've looked into LT's school but i've heard it can get  expensive to learn the more advanced forms with all the fees and, that is a bit  of *kung fu kool-aid* from some other guys i used to train VT with...



_"Kung-fu kool-aid"_? Sorry, I'm a bit confused by the way you worded that. 

Anyway, I'd bet any well established commercial school in Manhattan will cost you some bucks. I have no idea how Leung Ting's WT schools compare with others, though. When you find out why not let us know. I'd be interested to find out what things cost back there.

Now, to your question. From what you said, if you're looking for, _"a progressive, in-fighting system"_, I'd check out EBMAS (Emin Boztepe Martial Arts System) an off-shoot of the Leung Ting WT/ Kernspecht EWTO branches (just Google "EBMAS"). I know there is a guy named Edgar Rotger that teaches both EBMAS WT and Latosa Escrima (LWS). I don't know anything personally about this particular guy or his school, but I do know Emin Boztepe and Rene Latosa. IMO they may be the best_ practical fighting_ instructors around (in the USA, at least) in their respective arts. 

On the other hand, I wouldn't insist on finding one school that offers both WC and BJJ. Instead, look for a quality instructor teaching a quality system. If you then find two systems you like under one roof (like brother Kamon did) you're _very lucky_. If not, go to the best places for each and be prepared to pay what it's worth. Good luck in your search.


----------



## rizzo (Jun 6, 2010)

> _"Kung-fu kool-aid"_? Sorry, I'm a bit confused by the way you  worded that.



Kool-aid as in a bit cult like.  As in "we are the only one true Wing Chun" etc.  Their email had a bit of that in it and i don't care for that.  Dont mind if i have to join an organization with membership etc, but i've heard from others that have left LT's organization that they can do a number on you brainwashing wise.  

And thanks for the info about EBMAS, sounds like that is definitely worth looking into.


----------



## geezer (Jun 6, 2010)

rizzo said:


> Kool-aid as in a bit cult like.  As in "we are the only one true Wing Chun" etc.



OK, _that's_ what I thought you meant, and IMO you have a point. I spent a dozen years as a direct disciple of the guy. His knowledge and ability were very good, but sadly you can only drink that "kool-aid" for so long before it turns your stomach. I cannot complain about the WT system, but I do object to its business model and all the "propaganda". Still, there are some good folks that stuck with him.  Fortunately, I found someone else out of the same lineage to teach me so I don't have to swallow that junk anymore! Sorry if I offend anyone with my opinions.


----------



## tellner (Jun 6, 2010)

The best thing about the whole MMA phenomenon is it got most of these guys to shut up about how invincible their particular sub-style of WC/VT/WT is. It's not completely fair to say "See how far your chain punching gets you in the Octagon," but a few of the loudmouths decided to shut up rather than put up.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jun 7, 2010)

When I went to NYC 10 years ago, there was SIfu Grados who blew me away with his stuff as it was pretty similar to my style

I dont know what people think of him on here, but he may be worth checking out


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jun 18, 2010)

My sifu visits the EBMAS school frequently enough, and has said good things. I know they have seminars fairly often too, with the big boys attending.


----------

